# Kabalite warrior weapons?



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm just looking for some help from the wisdom that is heresy.

I'm looking into getting into dark eldar, and am looking towards doing a kabal heavy list. My question is which special weapons should I include for my raider squads? Darklance or splinter cannon and blaster or shredder?

As of now I'm leaning towards splinter cannon and blaster. I figure I won't need more dark lances because I will have one mounted on the raider itself and have 2-3 ravagers running around with lances. Also the splinter cannon can also be used while on the move as it can be an assault weapon, so I don't have to be stationary to use it. That being said, if a tank does happen to get too close and the lance does nothing, the blaster is a nice backup. The shredder to me seems a little to unreliable due to the scatter.

All comments and criticism are welcome


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

YesTheTruthHurts is a blog that has a lot of good advice on dark eldar lately, or so I have heard. 

For 10 man squads I would do splinter cannon/blaster or dark lance/blaster. For 5 man squads in venoms the blaster is your only option. And there is no reason to buy the sergeant.


----------



## Tylith (Jan 10, 2011)

Definitely go with Blaster. As far as the heavy weapon goes, it is up to your play style and each squad. Is this squad going to sit on an objective? Dark lance. Is it going to be moving about and firing a lot? Splinter Cannon. 

I personally use the splinter cannon. The option to be Heavy or Assault sold me.

Good Luck and happy hunting!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

You had it pretty square to begin with, and eveyone else has it on the head.

5 Men: Blaster
10 Men: Blaster and Splinter/Lance depending on how you use them

I will point out that having a Sybarite is not necessarily a waste of time, especially in bigger squads that you do not want to run away. 10pts for Ld9 is reasonable, if you don't need to spend it elsewhere. I would not, however, tool him up at all.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

If you're going to go & buy the sybarite you may as well throw the extra 5 points on him for the venom blade to wound on a 2+


----------

